# The 2010/2011 Never Summer Snowboard line up



## neversummerFTW (Jan 10, 2010)

Gotta say, they are looking sexier than ever. 
Except maybe the design on the Evo. I don't really like it. :\


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Loving the Heritage graphics. Pretty sweet.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I really like the Raptor and Premier.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Their website is still showing last year's stuff. Hopefully they'll update soon.

I gotta say, there seems to be a lot of consensus on this brand of snowboard. I think I'm going to have to start saving up...


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

Evo looks alright, but the rest look like rerun graphics from the past 6 or 8 years. I've been told that NS has updated their tech a lot the last couple years (since I rode one 4 years ago), but to me they look the same as before.


----------



## boardaddict (Mar 4, 2009)

shralp said:


> Evo looks alright, but the rest look like rerun graphics from the past 6 or 8 years. I've been told that NS has updated their tech a lot the last couple years (since I rode one 4 years ago), but to me they look the same as before.


What exactly does tech have to do with appearance again shralp?


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

Nothing, but I would like a board that I enjoy looking at. I'm sure NS is doing well sales wise, but to me, and many others, we look at a NS board and see a very similar graphic that we saw on that board in 2004 and it gives the impression that the board is the same as it was in 2004, which in my opinion was heavy, damp, and lifeless. Some people dig the image that NS has created, others like me think they need to reinvent their board line.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i think the look they have is fine, i like how the more park oriented boards are a little crazier looking than the all mtn/pow ones which some of the more old school guys tend to go towards are still reminiscent of the look they liked.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

As a whole, I don't think the graphics for next year are as strong as this year's, which I thought were outstanding. I do think that pictures never do the quality of their topsheets justice though. I thought this year's SL looked cool when I first saw pics, but in person I think it's one of the best looking boards I've seen. Generally, I like that NS keeps their graphics somewhat more "adult" looking if you will, though I agree with their move to make the Evo a bit more flashy. As for their tech, I couldn't be more sold.


----------



## shralp (Jun 12, 2010)

Despite my opinion that the graphics are stale, they must be doing well and they certainly fill a niche for more "adult" snowboards.

For those who ride a NS RC board, what other boards have you been on the last couple seasons? How does the NS compare? Do they still feel super damp?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

other alternative camber boards ive ridden include the rook which i currently own still and the libtech trs which i broke this season. compared to the lib i think my evo is wayyy better in how they do the r.c. and just being a overall more solid board. while i had the lib i liked it a lot but after riding the evo i couldnt go back to it. the rook on the other hand i liked a lot but the evo is still top on my list. i've only ridden NS for the past 3 years so i dont know how they were way back but to me the evo feels pretty damp with barely any chatter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

NS boards rock, I've been to their factory and its a top notch facility, American made, and some very helpful people over there.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 19, 2008)

Other than my Premier & SL, only 2 other boards I've been on this year are Nitros - Team Gullwing & Rook. Like CrO, I love the Rook. I love the Team Gullwing less, and it will be looking for another home in the fall. The NS are definitely more damp, but I don't find them to be a radically different ride.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

NS boards ridden would be EVO-R, Heritage-R, Premier F1, Circuit-R, and one day on the SL-R
Other boards ridden Omatic Sweet, Omatic Awesome, Capita BDI, Rossignal JDUB, Atomic Cold Smoke, and Technine Enforcer.

Prefer NS over all the others. As far as the dampening on NS it was better then all the others that I rode, Ns makes a very smooth ride. For ice coast riding the NS was the best out of the others. This is just my 2 cents. Did not see to much Powder at all this last season but had no issues on the ice and cord conditions that I rode this year. Personally hated the magnatraction which was the only reason I got the JDUB.

Next season planning to try out Burton again since it has been years (already have a 2009/10 Hero), Bataleon and Nitro but still going to be on an NS board.


----------

